# Emma is leaking...again



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Is she spayed?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Khrios*

Khrios

Maybe the meds are causing her to have the incontinence. Did you look up the medication by googling it. I would get her to a vet, or emerg. vet, if yours is closed. Call the E vet first and ask on the phone.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Is she spayed?


She was spayed a month ago, but her first leaking episode happened prior to spaying.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Khrios
> 
> Maybe the meds are causing her to have the incontinence. Did you look up the medication by googling it. I would get her to a vet, or emerg. vet, if yours is closed. Call the E vet first and ask on the phone.


We discontinued her meds on Thursday evening. Her vet is open. We are in contact by phone. He is consulting a colleague who is a reproductive specialist. I am waiting to hear.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I worry about ectopic ureters... But I would think it would be continual....


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I worry about ectopic ureters... But I would think it would be continual....


The vet. said there are several possibilities. However, Emma's symptoms don't quite fit any of the common causes of incontinence. Ectopic ureters is one condition he mentioned.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am sorry for what you are experiencing with little Emma. I have no advice, just wanted to let you know I follow the thread about Emma.


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Poor girl! I hope they figure it out soon! I hope it's just a side effect of the antibiotics.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Emma had a significantly drier day yesterday. I hope it just resolves on its own. I have been reading about the causes of incontinence in young dogs...None of these are easy to diagnose or treat...sigh

Thank God I have tile and hardwood floors throughout the house. Cleaning up after her is easy.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

And I thought we were out of the woods...not so fast. She was dry until around 6PM. She then spent an hour leaking constantly. She leaked while sitting, while chewing on her deer antler, and while playing with Sadie. 

She was not aware she was leaking. Actually, she felt the need to urinate and went out and did so normally. When back inside, she resumed the pee trail...with me following her around with baby wipes and paper towels...

I cleaned her and dried her a couple of times. By the end of the hour, I was feeling a little obsessed,:bowl: staring intently at the little fur-butt for signs of wetness.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Talked to the Vet. He is stumped. He consulted other vets. and Emma will be having an ultrasound and bloodwork. Poor pupper...


----------



## Manchee (Sep 1, 2012)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear of Emma's leakiness! I hope it resolves itself. Is she still on the meds? It sounds like some weird little reaction, though I am no vet. I hope it's just something the vet and his colleagues haven't heard of because it only happens in .00000001% of dogs, and you just happen to have that special one.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Waiting for Emma's lab-work results, checking, liver, kidney, thyroid, and a urine culture.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, that's a lot for a puppy...I hope it's easier than it looks now...hang in there!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Test results are back. Emma has a UTI. This is her second urinary analysis. The first was negative. The Vet. was double-checking because her symptoms had no explanation. He decided to recheck and also do some bloodwork before moving on to more extensive testing.

She will begin antibiotics today. I am glad he checked again, and I hope this resolves the issue. I was considering having Emma do her agility class in diapers...poor Emma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Khrios*

Praying the Emma is doing better. Please let us know!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Praying the Emma is doing better. Please let us know!


3 full days on antibiotics and we see no improvement in the leaking. Yesterday, while out for a walk, she left a trail of pee on the pavement. 

I have never, ever spent so much time staring at a puppy's butt. :bowl: I need to see if the fur is wet, so I can keep her clean. So, I kinda stare...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I was wondering about cranberry supplements for bladder infections. Has anyone used those on dogs?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I give Liza Cran tri c. Don't know if that's the solution, but she hasn't had a UTI in a while.


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, we suffered thru many months of sx and antibiotics for UTIs a few years back. It was very scary. Feel free to PM


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It sounds like more than a UTI. Ectopic ureters come to mind...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> It sounds like more than a UTI. Ectopic ureters come to mind...


It could be. If the incontinence doesn't resolve once the infection is gone, Emma will have more testing. I am hoping and praying it is just a stubborn infection.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

She was better yesterday and worse today... We have an appointment wit the vet. tomorrow morning. Hopefully, we will get some answers.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

We didn't get answers...but we have a referral to UC Davis. The little pooper's symptoms don't really fit. I guess Emma didn't read the textbook.

We have decided to try a vet. who uses alternative medicine. She works at my vet's office and is very well respected. I am trying this route first....if we see not improvements...then off to Davis we go.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Hoping that your alternative Vet has some answers to help your sweet Emma.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> Hoping that your alternative Vet has some answers to help your sweet Emma.


Thank you. I really hope we get some help, and I don't have to put her through a lot of poking and proding. Although I have never tried alternative veterinary medicine, I have several friends whose pets have been helped by this vet.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

The urine culture was negative, but her urine was dilute. The vet. asked if Emma drinks excessively. I don't believe so. Her BUN was slightly elevated. All the other kidney values were normal. She asked me to get another urine sample from Emma when she is having the leaking. But, no answers as to why the urine is dilute.

sigh...now I am more worried than before.


----------



## Mattiaci (Aug 26, 2008)

Have you tried Proin? I have a rescue dog who will leak if not on it

Proin (phenylpropanolamine hydrochloride) for Control of Urinary Incontinence in Dogs

Florence


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR (Aug 26, 2011)

Have you tried Proin? When we adopted Lady last year at 9 months old, they told us she had some incontinence of unknown origin and she was put on Proin, it is a very inexpensive supplement and it works, Lady stopped leaking alltogether, after a few months we lowered the dose by half and she did fine, then about 2 months ago we stopped giving her the Proin and she has not had any leaking at all, it might be worth it to try. Hugs, Olga.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Mattiaci said:


> Have you tried Proin? I have a rescue dog who will leak if not on it
> 
> Proin (phenylpropanolamine hydrochloride) for Control of Urinary Incontinence in Dogs
> 
> ...


The vet wanted her to have additional testing at UC Davis before medicating her, because Emma's symptoms don't fit the profile of a dog with USMI. She leaks during activity and alert periods, never while resting or sleeping. 

Within the next couple of weeks, she will be having the additional testing...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Cocker+GoldenR said:


> Have you tried Proin? When we adopted Lady last year at 9 months old, they told us she had some incontinence of unknown origin and she was put on Proin, it is a very inexpensive supplement and it works, Lady stopped leaking alltogether, after a few months we lowered the dose by half and she did fine, then about 2 months ago we stopped giving her the Proin and she has not had any leaking at all, it might be worth it to try. Hugs, Olga.


Although the vet mentioned Proin, Emma's symptoms don't match the symptoms of a dog who would be helped by Proin. This is why he referred her to UC Davis for evaluation. 

She will be getting evaluated in the next few weeks...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Emma is doing much better.  A friend strongly recommended a vet who practices alternative veterinary medicine. Although I was skeptical, Emma had a consult. She gave Emma a homeopathic remedy on the 17th. Day after day, the little pupper continues to improve...I am so relieved. :banana:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

So are you still taking her to UC Davis'? I am happy things are improving!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

The two vets. discussed it, and decided to hold off on the UC Davis visit. We are observing Emma and keeping track of any incidents. I am reporting to them weekly. She also had another urinalysis to see if her urine is more concentrated now.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Aww poor girl...I hope you all get this figured out soon!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Unfortunately, Emma's symptoms have returned. A third vet. I consulted, in the same practice as the other two, is of the opinion this is a kidney issue. He drew blood and a sterile urine sample. 

Emma's prior kidney function test was on the high side of normal, and her urine has been dilute in most urine tests, but one, were it showed just on the good side of normal. 

At any rate, based on the test results, he will order an ultrasound of the kidneys looking for congenital anomalies. 

I hope the vet. is wrong...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am praying the vet is wrong.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am praying the vet is wrong.


Prayers are much appreciated. We have had a rough year, and our dogs, Emma and Sadie, are the bright side of difficult times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*



khrios said:


> Unfortunately, Emma's symptoms have returned. A third vet. I consulted, in the same practice as the other two, is of the opinion this is a kidney issue. He drew blood and a sterile urine sample.
> 
> Emma's prior kidney function test was on the high side of normal, and her urine has been dilute in most urine tests, but one, were it showed just on the good side of normal.
> 
> ...


Praying that Emma is o.k.!!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Just got off the phone with the vet. Emma has a UTI. Also, her bloodwork shows signs of renal insufficiency. 

She will be having an ultrasound of the kidneys tomorrow...looking for congenital defects. 

What a nightmare.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no...that is far worse than i was anticipating...poor girl, and poor you!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

inge said:


> Oh, no...that is far worse than i was anticipating...poor girl, and poor you!


Yes, much worse than I could have imagined.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thinking of you guys... this must be so difficult for you. I can't imagine.


----------



## MaiandButtersmom (Oct 26, 2012)

Many prayers coming your way.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Praying for Emma... Hoping that you get some anwers soon,


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Totally awful. Unfortunately Goldens do inherit renal dysplasia. Let us know the outcome...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Totally awful. Unfortunately Goldens do inherit renal dysplasia. Let us know the outcome...


I hadn't even heard of this until today. Not that I am a Golden expert, but I have known and loved the breed for 25 years.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a client with a retired, unsuccessful breeding bitch that has it. I have also see it in numerous labs...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Lots of prayers coming your way


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending prayers for you and Emma, I'm so sorry


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for good results tomorrow. I just hope with all my heart that is not what vet thinks it could be.


----------



## JaimeNTJ (Aug 4, 2012)

Praying for you and Emma. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers for you and Emma!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good thoughts coming your way for you and Emma..


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Good thoughts coming your way for you and Emma..


She has been at the vets since 7 AM this morning. I am impatiently waiting for news...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

khrios said:


> She has been at the vets since 7 AM this morning. I am impatiently waiting for news...


So are we.....:wave:


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

More prayers for you and Emma


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Checking in for an update, continued prayers for Emma.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Results? We all want to know..


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Just got back from the Vet. She has Juvenile Renal Dysplasia in both kidneys. They said there is nothing we can do.

Is that really true? Nothing! I just can't believe there is nothing we can do!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very very sorry....my heart is breaking for you. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry...! Are you taking her to a specialist? Maybe they have more ideas.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I am so sorry. I don't know enough about this in dogs to be of any help.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

-hugs- I am so so sorry for the diagnosis. I don't really have much advice- maybe seek out an internist to look at options/supplementation, etc?


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Our vet. has a large practice with several doctors who are linked with UC Davis. One of the internists reviewed her case, performed the ultrasound and made the diagnosis. 

I could take her to UC Davis if there was some type of treatment that could preserve her kidney function...I know of no such treatment.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for the diagnosis...


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this news...we are dealing with a kitty in renal failure...Give your pup a hug for me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I just read through your posts and I'm so sorry for your diagnosis. We have a similar issue, but Jesse is at the other end of her life at 15 years old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So sorry... It looks like management is the way to go... I have seen it more in labs, but with diet and meds like enalapril, some dogs have done very well for a long time. So so sad...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> So sorry... It looks like management is the way to go... I have seen it more in labs, but with diet and meds like enalapril, some dogs have done very well for a long time. So so sad...


It is heart-wrenching. So unexpected.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So sorry...but with management hopefully things will be ok.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It cant be, I am so sorry. She is just a baby. Sending prayers that something can be done. Sally's Mom words give me some hope that Emma could be with you for long time. I am praying for it with all my heart.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sending more prayers and hugs for young Emma.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh my God.. I am so, so sorry...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Oh my God.. I am so, so sorry...


I decided to get a consult at Davis...knowing full well there are no miracle cures, just hoping for the latest & best information on preserving kidney function on young dogs with juvenile renal dysplasia.

At least that gives me SOMETHING I can do for her.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Here is the little pupper...










And being a goofball


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

She sure looks like one very loved, happy girl. More prayers coming your way, bless you guys!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

GoldenMum said:


> She sure looks like one very loved, happy girl. More prayers coming your way, bless you guys!


And an excellent helper in the garden...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying for your sweet Emma..


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Life is unfair...she is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Khrios*



Sally's Mom said:


> So sorry... It looks like management is the way to go... I have seen it more in labs, but with diet and meds like enalapril, some dogs have done very well for a long time. So so sad...


I am so sorry to read about Emma-life is not fair at all.
I wanted to make sure that you saw Sally's Mom's post.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry... Praying for your little girl.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

On the practical side, I need help finding low phosphorous treats and chew "bones"? She is an avid chewer of bones and deer antlers, both of which are off limits. Any suggestions?


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

We have an appointment at UC Davis on Tuesday @ 2...I hope we can figure out how to preserve her kidney function.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Khrios*

Khrios

We will all be praying for Emma and you.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can take canned K/d, slice it and bake it low like you would if you were making dog biscuits... I would store the result in the fridge. Mine like inert bones like nylabones...


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> You can take canned K/d, slice it and bake it low like you would if you were making dog biscuits... I would store the result in the fridge. Mine like inert bones like nylabones...


She mostly ignores nylabones now...but with no antlers or other bones, she will have no choice to like nylabones....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

And yet when you think your heart couldn't be any more broken, life just finds the way to shatter it in the smaller peaces. I have no words to describe how sorry I am. Emma is such a sweetheart! From this day on she will be in my daily prayers. Hugs and belly rubs sent over to sweet Emma girl.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> And yet when you think your heart couldn't be any more broken, life just finds the way to shatter it in the smaller peaces. I have no words to describe how sorry I am. Emma is such a sweetheart! From this day on she will be in my daily prayers. Hugs and belly rubs sent over to sweet Emma girl.


That is exactly how I feel...


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sad to hear about Emma. Are the vets and specialist absolutly certain it's not Ectopic ureter? I would look at doing a contrast scan to rule it out completely. I only say this cause all of Emma's symptoms are identical to what my Lab Kona had. She would dribble constantly and never even realize it. She will still let us know she needed to go pee and would squat and urinate no problem but anytime she had anything in that bladder it was dribbling out. I had to laugh about checking her butt but if I was to add it up I probably have months of time spent wiping her bum and legs and also putting cream around her privates due to the urine causing bumps and infections. 

The UTI is very common cause she is leaking urine. It's difficult to keep that area clean and prone to infection even more now. A diaper with a maxi pad inside it will help a lot since it will soak up the urine and help keep her dry. I know when we first got Kona we battled a few UTI's and when the UTI's never went away that's when the vet recommended we see a specialist. But before the specialist we did like you and tried every medicine and option under the sun. I easily spent 4-500 on medicines and different options. None of them made a difference except give her more energy. The only way to rule out Ectopic ureter is to have a contrast scan performed. They will inject the bladder with a dye and do an xray and make sure the ureters from the kidneys are working correctly and going where they need to go. 

The retriever breeds are more prone to Ectopic ureter and females even more so. We ended up having one done and found out that both of her ureters went into the bladder but then came right back out and dumped into her urethra. So since being born her bladder was never used, never had a chance to develop. 

Anyways, I don't need to go into my story. It's incredibly long, lots of surgery's but has a very happy ending. If you want to hear it all and what we went through I would be happy to tell it, just don't want to write a novel in your thread. 

Let me know if I can offer any assistance. I have been through what you are going through and it's rough. 


Anyways, I know it's more money but I still would want to rule out Ectopic ureter. If she does have that it can be cured or improved greatly.




Oh and just to make you feel better. A pic of her wearing the diaper of shame....(poor girl, it's not her fault.)


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh and just to note.. Kona went through a few surgeries and treatments but is now no longer leaking and has a normal happy life.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

akgolden;1843855
Oh and just to make you feel better. A pic of her wearing the diaper of shame....(poor girl said:


> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20842657/PIctures/Dogs/IMG_3429.jpg[/IMG]


She looks so happy wearing her diaper...  I have to get Emma used to wearing one.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

She rarely has one on now. I put it on when she is inside just out of habit and for that "just in case" factor but it's never wet. 


And Emma will get use to them. At first she will rub it against everything and want to try and take it off but eventually she will not even know it's there. Kona knows the drill now when she comes inside. She sticks her head between my legs and lets me put it on, takes 2 seconds.


Buy two nice ones and just swap them out. I tried the cheap disposable ones and also tried baby diapers and cutting a hole and the fabric ones with Velcro are by far the best way to go. I would also buy some cheap women maxi pads. They stick to the inside nicely and keep the diaper clean longer and easier to manage.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the cute pictures of Emma. I am glad your seeing another specialist on Tuesday. Have faith...you and Emma will get through all of this!!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Our appointment at UC Davis was moved up to this morning. It was good to go. Emma has about 24% remaining kidney function. Our job is to prevent infection and support her function with supplements and nutrition.

We will be meeting with their nutritionist to develop a diet. We will also be testing her urine frequently, as well as her function. 

It is all overwhelming. However, I am thankful for the excellent care Emma has available so close to home.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

khrios said:


> Our appointment at UC Davis was moved up to this morning. It was good to go. Emma has about 24% remaining kidney function. Our job is to prevent infection and support her function with supplements and nutrition.
> 
> We will be meeting with their nutritionist to develop a diet. We will also be testing her urine frequently, as well as her function.
> 
> It is all overwhelming. However, I am thankful for the excellent care Emma has available so close to home.


Best news in a horrible situation. Now you know and have a plan of action.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I've been reading this post and my heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine. Emma really she has the best mommy and life she can ask for. I just wish she and you didn't have to endure this. My prays are with you guys.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, great! Now you can start doing something for her! (Not that you didn't already, of course, you know....).


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

inge said:


> Oh, great! Now you can start doing something for her! (Not that you didn't already, of course, you know....).


Yes! It was making me crazy to have nothing to do...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for that terrible diagnosis in such a youngster. Hopefully, management will see her stay healthy and happy.....fingers crossed here.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sounds like Emma is a lucky girl, having you as her mommy!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

akgolden said:


> Very sad to hear about Emma. Are the vets and specialist absolutly certain it's not Ectopic ureter?


At this point, we know she is in Stage II/III kidney failure. She was born with abnormal kidneys. 

She may also have ectopic ureter, but for now we are trying hormones first for the incontinence. If that doesn't work, she will have to have additional studies to determine the cause of the incontinence.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> I'm so very sorry for that terrible diagnosis in such a youngster. Hopefully, management will see her stay healthy and happy.....fingers crossed here.


Me too:crossfing. There is no way to tell how quickly her kidneys will fail...all we know is that they look like the kidneys of a 14 year old dog!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

khrios said:


> At this point, we know she is in Stage II/III kidney failure. She was born with abnormal kidneys.
> 
> She may also have ectopic ureter, but for now we are trying hormones first for the incontinence. If that doesn't work, she will have to have additional studies to determine the cause of the incontinence.


 Poor girl. Keep us updated. Hopefully the hormones do something for you guys


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Have only just found your thread and I am so very sad to hear what you are going through with your beautiful little girl Emma. 

We lost our 3 year old golden Daisy 10 months ago to congenital renal failure (link to story is in my signature) so can totally understand how heartbreaking this is for you. Unfortunately Daisy's condition did not have any of the typical symptoms of a dog in renal failure and after lots of testing we only discovered what she had wrong with her when she had lost the majority of her kidney function. 

As Sally's Mom has said, it is all about management of Emma's condition now. She is a young, strong girl so will have lots of fight in her! Take it a day at a time, and I'm sure with the help of your vet you can get her on the correct diet and medication to keep her kidneys functioning for a long time. Will keep checking your thread for updates and will offer any advice that I can.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I thought managing Emma's condition would be fairly simple. However, it is not as easy as it sounds. I was told that she needs lower phosphorus because of her condition, and she needs higher phosphorus because she is still growing. I am not sure what is optimal. And, her blood phosphorus level is elevated, 7.7.

At this point I haven't found a high quality commercial diet that can meet her needs. I was thinking I can cook for her, if I know exactly what she needs in macro as well as micronutrients. However, I don't know that. It seems to me the majority of the recipes I have found online have a significant amount of empty calories. 

This is scary and frustrating.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dr. Dodds at Hemopet was wonderful helping me manage Morgan's kidney problems. She had a diet for this and helped with supplements and blood work. You might want to contact her, she's always happy to help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying for Emma and you.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

We finally have an appointment with a veterinary nutritionist at UC Davis. It is a week from Thursday. Of course, I wanted the appointment to be today, but that's life.

Emma also had a vet visit today for a urine culture. Looking forward to good test results.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> Dr. Dodds at Hemopet was wonderful helping me manage Morgan's kidney problems. She had a diet for this and helped with supplements and blood work. You might want to contact her, she's always happy to help.


Great. I will contact her.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Good luck to you in managing all of Emma's needs. I know it will be overwhelming at times, but love will prevail and help you through it all. I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers!! You can do this!!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Good news is Emma's incontinence has disappeared. Although I don't have the culture results back, I assume it was the infection causing the incontinence.  

On recommendation from folks at the k9kidney group, and a holistic vet I consulted, I am giving Emma D-mannose to prevent infections. I know human females take this supplement for the same purpose. I hope it works for my little Sweet Pea.

The folks at the k9kidney group also recommended waiting to change Emma's diet until her kidney values are tested when she is infection-free, because her values may come down, and the nutritionist recommendations are based on those values.

Her kidney panel will be checked in 4 weeks, and hopefully her values will normalize...I have this crazy hope that even though her kidneys look malformed, they still can do what kidneys do. I base my hope on the fact that she has had a normal development and doesn't really show symptoms of kidney failure.

Please hope and pray and send good thoughts our way. They really help.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thankgiving you for the update. This sounds really hopeful.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Little Emma is in my thoughts and prayers. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*



khrios said:


> Good news is Emma's incontinence has disappeared. Although I don't have the culture results back, I assume it was the infection causing the incontinence.
> 
> On recommendation from folks at the k9kidney group, and a holistic vet I consulted, I am giving Emma D-mannose to prevent infections. I know human females take this supplement for the same purpose. I hope it works for my little Sweet Pea.
> 
> ...


Khrios: I am PRAYING the same for Emma. God Bless her and you!!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

arty: Emma's urine culture is normal. What a relief!!!! On December 8th, we run the kidney panel.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

khrios said:


> Good news is Emma's incontinence has disappeared. Although I don't have the culture results back, I assume it was the infection causing the incontinence.
> 
> On recommendation from folks at the k9kidney group, and a holistic vet I consulted, I am giving Emma D-mannose to prevent infections. I know human females take this supplement for the same purpose. I hope it works for my little Sweet Pea.
> 
> ...


Prayers and good thought will continue to come your way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We are thinking of you and Emma and know what you're going through. Sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Waggily Tail (Jan 11, 2009)

khrios said:


> arty: Emma's urine culture is normal. What a relief!!!! On December 8th, we run the kidney panel.


Oh so good Emma...one hurdle at a time


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I will be praying for sweet Emma. I'm glad she's doing better.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news.......I am so glad her culture came back good. Continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

DS took this picture yesterday. Now my favorite...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I was just looking at her puppy's photos yesterday, she is so precious!
Keeping sweet Emma in my prayers.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

So beautiful !!! :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sweet and beautiful Emma. I hope so much that the kidney panel will lead to good news. So glad her culture came back showing no more infection.

One source of information you might find useful is : DogAware.com Health: Kidney Disease in Dogs

Loads of good vibes for your sweetie. All paws and fingers crossed.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Emma is just beautiful! I am glad her urine culture was normal. I will continue to keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a lovely photo of Emma! Just checking in on how she's doing?


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Thank you for asking. I have never paid so much attention to a dog's rear end in my life! 

We noticed a tiny amount of wetness and leaking, and started her on DES (estrogen, basically) to see if that helps her not leak...since the leaking increases the chance of infection.

She was on DES daily for 5 days and was absolutely dry. We decreased the dose to twice a week. And yesterday, she leaked a LOT. We gave her another dose and are checking with the doctor to see what he wants to do.

Also, on the 8th she gets another urine culture and kidney function test.

She looks good, healthy, happy, active. We went for a 4 mile hike on Thanksgiving, go for daily walks, and she chases the ball and zooms every day! We are taking tons of pictures. 

Ann


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

She is a beauty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

khrios said:


> Thank you for asking. I have never paid so much attention to a dog's rear end in my life!
> 
> We noticed a tiny amount of wetness and leaking, and started her on DES (estrogen, basically) to see if that helps her not leak...since the leaking increases the chance of infection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update. So glad you got to go for a 4 mile hike with her on Thanksgiving, I bet she really enjoyed it. She must be feeling good in herself to be so active and doing zoomies, which is good news!

I see that you said you've got another kidney function test today, we know how you must be feeling - we had to keep running them every couple of days for Daisy. Praying that you can see some improvement in her numbers. Let us know whenever you get chance. Sending lots of hugs to beautiful Emma!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Emma had her bloodwork and urine test yesterday...now we wait. In 3 to 5 days the results will be available. 

Here she is with Sadie, nothing but trouble...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Love those pictures...I am glad she is feeling well.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I love the way they look and sound so fierce...but they don't hurt each other.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a lovely photo, they certainly look like they're having lots of fun - gorgeous girls!

It's the waiting that's horrible isn't it. We're all praying for some improvements in Emma's bloodwork and urine test.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

The waiting has been painful. I tried imagining what I would do in the worst case, the best case, the not-so-bad case. This was driving me crazy. I have stopped researching; stopped thinking about outcomes. I am trying to focus on each and every day. 

Today has been a great day, a balmy, sunny 70 degrees in Northern California. We went for a long hike. The dogs got filthy because it had been raining the past week, and they love rolling in filth. 

It's great to see her be a happy, mischievous puppy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma and Sadie*

That is such a beautiful picture of Emma and Sadie and your floors are gorgeous!

I am praying for Emma-it is SO HARD WAITING!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

I just received a call from the vet. Emma's kidney function tests, BUN and Creatinine, are high range normal.  The phosphorus is slightly elevated. The urine culture is negative for bacteria.

She still has Juvenile Renal Dysplasia, but I am relieved her values are so much better.

Now we go to Davis for her nutritionist appointment.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

khrios said:


> I just received a call from the vet. Emma's kidney function tests, BUN and Creatinine, are high range normal.  The phosphorus is slightly elevated. The urine culture is negative for bacteria.
> 
> She still has Juvenile Renal Dysplasia, but I am relieved her values are so much better.
> 
> Now we go to Davis for her nutritionist appointment.



Oh that's great news that her numbers are better  So pleased for you, we were praying that you would see some improvements!

Hope you get on well with the nutrionist and can get her on a diet to suit her. Yay, go Emma


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

HolDaisy said:


> Oh that's great news that her numbers are better  So pleased for you, we were praying that you would see some improvements!
> 
> Hope you get on well with the nutrionist and can get her on a diet to suit her. Yay, go Emma


 
It is quite remarkable that her kidneys look so bad on the ultrasound, but are still performing reasonably well. I am so relieved.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

khrios said:


> It is quite remarkable that her kidneys look so bad on the ultrasound, but are still performing reasonably well. I am so relieved.


I bet you're so relieved.

The good thing is is that you've caught it early so with the right treatment and diet Emma will be with you for a long time yet! I've read lots about other dogs that lived long and happy lives with kidney disease so hopefully Emma will be one of those  Give her a big hug and tell her that Daisy's family are very pleased for her that her numbers have improved


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

The internist at UC Davis reviewed the test results, and described them as "Great". :jamming: She recommended Emma continue her regular diet. We just have to monitor her kidney function, prevent infections, and stay away from anything that could further damage them, such as certain drugs, etc.

:banana:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

khrios said:


> The internist at UC Davis reviewed the test results, and described them as "Great". :jamming: She recommended Emma continue her regular diet. We just have to monitor her kidney function, prevent infections, and stay away from anything that could further damage them, such as certain drugs, etc.
> 
> :banana:


That's awesome news! So happy for you and Emma!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so happy you got some good news about Emma!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great news! I am so happy for you and your sweet Emma.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

khrios said:


> The internist at UC Davis reviewed the test results, and described them as "Great". :jamming: She recommended Emma continue her regular diet. We just have to monitor her kidney function, prevent infections, and stay away from anything that could further damage them, such as certain drugs, etc.
> 
> :banana:


So happy for you having this great news! yay! :yipee:


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wonderful news! Good Girl Emma!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Just checking in, hope sweet Emma is doing great.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying for Emma and hope that everything is going well!!


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Praying for Emma and hope that everything is going well!!


The past month was wonderful. No infections. No incontinence. Until yesterday. Her most recent urine culture is back. She has another UTI. We are treating her with amoxicillin. We will recheck the urine in 5 days to make sure the antibiotic is working.

But for the past month, she had been a perfectly normal Teenager! We have been attending beginner agility classes and intermediate obedience. She not longer is the star of the class who does everything perfectly. Now, she chooses or not to comply with my request. Sit, Down, Stay are all suggestions to her. I can see it in her face....And at some points she refuses to work at all...Frankly, I love that she is healthy enough to do it.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Here is a picture of Emma getting an acupuncture treatment.










She falls asleep.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

khrios said:


> Here is a picture of Emma getting an acupuncture treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a sweetie. I am glad she is doing great.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Aw bless her


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Emma, you're one very precious girl, with a wonderful mommy!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Emma is such a sweet girl. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emma*

Praying for Emma!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praying that Emma makes full recovery.


----------

